# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  login به سایت با کد جاوا

## svmone

سلام
چطور میتونم به یک سایت با دادن نام کاربری و رمز عبور وارد بشم، مثلا وارد ایمیل یا وبلاگ خودم بشم.

----------


## Rayanfar

سلام
یه درخواست http میدی به اون وبسایت یوزر و پسورد رو میفرستی یه جواب بهت میده، یا لوگین نمیشه و خطا میده که رمز و یوزرنیم صحیح نیست یا لوگین میشه و از جواب کوکی رو نگه میداری هر بار که خواستی درخواست دیگه ای بفرستی اون کوکی رو هم میفرستی و اون وبسایت یا وبلاگ فکر میکنه داری از مرورگر باهاش تعامل میکنی...

----------


## a.besharat

> سلام
> یه درخواست http میدی به اون وبسایت یوزر و پسورد رو میفرستی یه جواب بهت میده، یا لوگین نمیشه و خطا میده که رمز و یوزرنیم صحیح نیست یا لوگین میشه و از جواب کوکی رو نگه میداری هر بار که خواستی درخواست دیگه ای بفرستی اون کوکی رو هم میفرستی و اون وبسایت یا وبلاگ فکر میکنه داری از مرورگر باهاش تعامل میکنی...


سلام 
دوست عزیز من دقیقا همین کارو میکنم. البته سایتی که من میخوام با اون لاگین کنم کپچا هم داره و در یک متد جداگانه ادرس کپچا را پیدا میکنم و اونو در یک JTabbedPane  نمایش می دم و بعدش هم یوزر نیم و پسوردم را همراه با کپچا ارسال میکنم. صفحه لوگین را هم که لود میکنم کوکی را با این کد میگیرم


	String cookiesHeader = connection2.getHeaderField("Set-Cookie");
        if (cookiesHeader != null) {
            cookies = HttpCookie.parse(cookiesHeader);
            for (HttpCookie cookie : cookies) {
                System.out.println(cookie.getName() + ":" + cookie.getValue());
            }
        }

 و بعدش هم که درخواست http  خواستم ارسال کنم قبلش با این کد ، کوکی ها را لود کردم و http را ساختم و ارسال کردم. ولی همه کوکی ها را بهم نشون نمیده .

 CookieManager cookieManager = new CookieManager();
        cookieManager.setCookiePolicy(CookiePolicy.ACCEPT_  ALL);
        
        for (HttpCookie cookie : cookies) {
            cookieManager.getCookieStore().add(null, cookie);
        }

یکم گیچ شدم و نمیدونم مشکل کارم کجاست . کسی هست که کمک کنه؟ ممنونم از این که وقت میگذارید و کمک میکنید. طلب های خیر برای همه دوستان.

----------

